# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Fried chicken balls

## RAHEN

*Fried chicken balls
*
*Ingredients
*1 cup chicken cut into strips
¼ tsp salt
¼ tsp Chinese salt
¼ tsp white pepper
½ egg beaten
2tbsp corn flour
1 tsp flour

*Method
*Marinate chicken with salt, Chinese salt and white pepper for half an hour. Mix flour, egg and corn flour to make the batter. Dip the marinated chicken in it and deep fry like pakoras till light golden in colour.

----------


## Muzna

hmmmm seems delicious 

thank u for sharing sis  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

yup easy recipe...good for sudden guests.

----------


## Fairy

Recipe to easy hai...khaney mein kese hottey hein siso? Mazey k? Gar tasty bantey hein tou mein bananey ka kasht karoon :biggrin;

----------


## RAHEN

pheki banti hain...lekin achi hain..like for desi style..u will need to add some spice like chat masala in the batter...and i added ginger garlic during marinate...
i liked it...

----------


## Fairy

Acha chalein try kareingey kabhi  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

inshaALLAH... :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

nice and easy recipe...for a snack. Thanx 4 sharin  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yumm...i ll try to make it :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

sure...thanks 4 liking both of ya.

----------


## Endurer

To kissi ney _chicken balls_ try kiye?

----------


## RAHEN

dunno..from them...

----------

